# Sticky  Please read this before posting a question



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

This forum was created to help beginners who have questions. If you are new to the sport, or are thinking of getting involved & would like to know more before you come over to *the dark side *this is the place to ask.

There is no such thing as a stupid question here, so please don't be afraid to ask & we'll all try to answer 

The AKFF Wiki ( http://www.akff.net/wiki ) also contains a wealth of knowledge, so feel free to have a browse.


----------

